# tail lights



## Guest (Dec 18, 2002)

anybody know where i can get smokedout tail lights?


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm not into "smoked out taillights" but I would be interested in a Skyline conversion kit.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

Go to your locol shops around town...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hrm...does this relate to the QR25 engine at all? No.
does this relate to the B15 Chassis? Somewhat
Is this a cosmetic modificiation question? Looks like it!

Off to Cosmetic Mods/Show you go!


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

If you want to do "smoked out lights" and do it right forget about the plastic clip on ones. Summit Racing carries a product called night shades. It however is a permenent conversion. If you are going to do this you better have a spare set of tails in case you want to switch back. I used this stuff on an old car I had and it worked well. It is similiar to a transparent black paint if that makes sense. It has the same effect as putting the plastic covers on only it looks alot cleaner. You can also tape out certain areas and pretty much design your own lights. I kept my reverse lights white and did the rest black and it looked pretty good at the time. 

Hope this is what you were looking for.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

1YellowSpecV said:


> *I'm not into "smoked out taillights" but I would be interested in a Skyline conversion kit. *


Is that anyhow related to his question on where to get smoked out tail lights?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

you will have to buy some VHT Nightshades spray tint paint and try and paint them...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Is that anyhow related to his question on where to get smoked out tail lights? *


No, it really isn't. I always love stuff like this.

Member1: "Hi, I'm interested in the Extreme kit, do you know where I can get the best price?"
Member2: "I don't like the Extreme kit, where can I get a leather shift boot."

Why can't people stay on topic for more than 30 seconds?  Grrr.

As for the Nightshades stuff: I've heard good things, but I hear it's really thin, so VERY VERY light coats are what you need to get it smooth. Then, blast it with some clearcoat so it doesn't fade.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

alright samo preach on


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im thinking of smoking out a set of clears to see how that comes out...

U can just do a Google search to see the diff. types of sprays that are available to smoke...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i believe the testors is the same why. i tried it the other day and i sprayed it in thick coats up close and it came out all bubbly. i thought it would look better when it dried but it was still full of bubbles.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *yeah i believe the testors is the same why. i tried it the other day and i sprayed it in thick coats up close and it came out all bubbly. i thought it would look better when it dried but it was still full of bubbles. *


The bubbles are cuz U sprayed up close--U should keep a distance and keep it light and even with your coats


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i knew that. thats why i mentioned it. i'll spray away if i try to do that to the stock ones again. I need to get some silicone and seal up the passenger car taillamp. its like halfway full of water on the amber part. and u would definately want to clear coat them. i was able to get it off with bug and tar remover and a little bit of elbow grease.


----------

